# Problem installing Apps on Galaxy Europa



## chrisb1978march (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a problem installing Titanium Backup for my Samsung Galaxy Europa. It installed initially but then I moved it over to the SD Card. It didn't run properly so I uninstalled it and then tried to reinstall it just to the phone. My phone is rooted and I didn't receive any errors with that.

I now recieve a message telling me that there's insufficient space to install it. For information I have 41.86MB of space on the internal memory and also 4.91GB of space left on my SD Card.

I have searched google and can't seem to find a solution to this problem. I have taken the battery out and started up again. Tried uninstalling the new Google Play (update from Android Market) and still I get this problem. I have tried installing other Apps and they install fine.

Can anyone help me with this rather annoying problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

If you want to install Titanium Backup to the SD card and run it from there, you have to enable "sideloading" for your phone.

Here's a guide. It might work for you:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/how_sideload_android_apps


----------

